# Another consumer fraud,tires from China.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems to me the good all boys from china never get tired of trying to bamboozle the American consumer this time is tires, which by the way can get you killed.
https://autos.yahoo.com/news/counterfeit-tires-pose-consumer-risk-110000450.html


----------

